# My sister a new mom!



## AndrejBI (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello, mothering forum!

I am really looking forward to some great conversation and fact finding. I myself haven't had the pleasure of being a father yet but hopefully, the day will come soon.

Anyway, today I am here on behalf of my sister. She gave birth to a beautiful baby boy about 5 months ago and she is loving being a mom. But after spending so long in the house looking after the baby and not wanting to go out, she is starting to go a little crazy. I want to get her something for the baby so she can take him out with her but I'm not too sure where to start. I know a pushchair is fine for all ages but over the past couple of years, I have seen mother's and father's carrying their young ones around in like a baby bags, either strapped to their back or front, like the ones in the link below
https://www.easyprices.com/f/Home/Result?searchWord=baby+carrier
These look interesting and I think my sister would love it, but is there an age barrier or certain height before a baby can use one of these? If the baby carrier bag is fine for a 5-month-old, what would be the best store and brand to use? and what material and design are best?

If all else fails then a pushchair will be the way forward, which I'm sure at some point she is going o need anyway.

I am really looking forward to some great answers guys and getting my sister out and about again.

Thanks


----------



## AndrejBI (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, I must admit I was expecting a little more love than that. Since the lack of replies and I am trying to use google to get some answers. The only problem is, most of the time all of the ads and reviews are paid for so you can't trust what they say.


----------



## AndrejBI (Feb 13, 2017)

I found a nice little article on why you shouldn't use them and if you do, how to use them correctly.
http://www.megganmamma.com/2013/11/01/why-id-never-put-my-baby-in-a-baby-bjorn-carrier/
Great read


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

That article is about one specific carrier which is well known for being less than ideal for both mothers and babies. I wouldn't use it either.

The bag-style slings you mentioned in your first post are also dangerous and there have been some recalls.

Other than that, there is no age limit. Most carriers require the babe to be bigger than 2-2.5kg. The rest comes down to personal preference. I suggest you have a scroll through all the "which carrier is best" threads on this forum to get an idea of the options. If there is a local babywearing group in your sister's area she could maybe go along and try a few out to see what she likes.

These are some safety guideline
http://www.schoolofbabywearing.com/Images/TICKS.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaina15 (Jul 19, 2017)

Baby carrier is the great thing now days itâ??s really an easy way to carry your baby where your baby will be so close to you & many parents enjoy the simplicity and feeling of closeness provided by a baby carrier but it will be comfortable until your baby do not cross the weight from 15 to 20 pounds. I have gifted this to my sister almost a year ago at the birth of her first child I bought this through https://www.reecoupons.com/categories/back-to-school 
& the quality of the carrier was amazing.


----------



## ModernTomSawyersMom (Jun 29, 2017)

I have the BabyBjorn Original Baby Carrier and it works well. I think i bought it on Amazon. I don't remember how big it goes up to though. You'll have to check the product information. We also have a backpack carrier for my husband but I think we've only used it once, so it was sort of a wasted purchase.


----------

